# My Current RP Ideas



## Wolf22red (Aug 29, 2019)

I have some RP ideas I would like to advertise to see if anyone is interested in them. I should mention two of the ideas involve a Humaan character.

1: (Sly Cooper) Carmelita Fox x Female OC (the OC will be a descendant of hers and Sly's) (FxF)
2: (Sly Cooper) Sly x Carmelita
3: (Sly Cooper) Male OC x Carmelita
4: I have other ideas involving Carmelita
5: (Fantasy) Furry Adventurer x Male Human Necromancer (MxM or FxM)
6: (Fantasy) Furry Knights x Female Human Noble or Queen (MxF or Multiple Males x F (this can be one person as multiple charaters or a group RP))
7: (Incest) Bro x Sis (both are foxes)
8: I have some Prey Dominates Predator (Role Reversal) ideas

Those are my ideas, if anyone is interested then please let me know in the comments or a PM. I am also available on Discord under the name BodiRockDog22 #2007. I only use Discord via my PS4 so for that one my replies will be slower but I use the forums with both the PS4 and my 2DS so I will be more active here.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 30, 2019)

I really like your ideas, they have lots of possibility, my most liked are 5 and 6 I'm really one for fantasy, and I would happily join in if you posted these


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 30, 2019)

would you like to know more about the fantasy ideas ?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 30, 2019)

Sure! Why not?


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 30, 2019)

I can tell you more about the RPs here or in a PM, which would you prefer ?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 31, 2019)

I would prefer here


----------



## Wolf22red (Sep 1, 2019)

Well for the first fantasy one I was thinking a furry adventurer defeats the young necromancer and bangs him, it could become long term later and have the necromancer become a dark mage in the adventurer's group.

The second one had the human noblewoman or queen being the reward for the knight or knights as a means of thanks for their loyalty and skill.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok thanks for expanding on the topic, this would really help if you post a role play on this


----------



## Wolf22red (Sep 1, 2019)

Which one would you like ? I am about to make a new RP request in a bit.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Sep 1, 2019)

Bottom


----------



## Wolf22red (Sep 1, 2019)

Okay, should I send you it in a PM ?


----------



## Wolf22red (Sep 1, 2019)

Okay, should I send you it in a PM ?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sure


----------

